# DSOL coffee compass



## coffeechap

Ok folks, following on from the success of their last DSOL coffee compass have very kindly offered to do us another dark offering for next month, looks like this will be as good as their last one so get in quick for the guest slots. We are ordering 20 kgs so 15 for the members and 5 kgs as guest slots (10 500g slots) cost for a guest slot is the same as last month so £10 delivered to your door. Names added to this thread, first come first served.


----------



## jcheung

CoffeeChap, I'm up for a guest slot if available.

I loved the Rave DSOL so hoping I'd love this one too.


----------



## ronsil

As soon as all (10) guests book in I will PM them payment details.

Please send your address to coffeechap in a PM.

Just to remind you this lot will complete the current 3 months sub. Look out for a new thread inviting new members & confirming existing Members going forward.

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## truegrace

I will take a guest slot, even though I have already got 1.5kg to get through at home! Loved the rave so hope this will be the same!


----------



## MooMaa

Could I please put my name down for a guest slot please.


----------



## Soll

Count me in to Dave


----------



## kwuntsun

I'll take a slot please! Thank you!


----------



## ronsil

Guests look like this up to now -

1 - jcheung

2 - truegrace

3 - moomaa

4 - soll

5 - kwuntsun

6 -

7 -

8 -

9 -

10 -


----------



## Thecatlinux

1 - jcheung

2 - truegrace

3 - moomaa

4 - soll

5 - kwuntsun

6 - Thecatlinux

7 -

8 -

9 -

10


----------



## 4515

If this is anything like their last offering it will be a great coffee. Looking forward to this one !


----------



## CamV6

Guest slot for me too pls

1 - jcheung

2 - truegrace

3 - moomaa

4 - soll

5 - kwuntsun

6 - Thecatlinux

7 - CamV6

8 -

9 -

10


----------



## Wobin19

Yep count me in for a guest slot please!

1 - jcheung

2 - truegrace

3 - moomaa

4 - soll

5 - kwuntsun

6 - Thecatlinux

7 - CamV6

8 - wobin19


----------



## ronsil

Up to date list - Just 2 more spots to go

1 - jcheung

2 - truegrace

3 - moomaa

4 - soll

5 - kwuntsun

6 - Thecatlinux

7 - CamV6

8 - wobin19

9 - Blackstone

10 -


----------



## Blackstone

9 Blackstone


----------



## urbanbumpkin

When are the beans due to go out for DSOL members?


----------



## ronsil

Roasting end of this week & posting out next Monday 1st. September


----------



## hotmetal

I will join in this one day, but not yet as I have 750g of Rave ready to go!


----------



## Obnic

Yes please.

1 - jcheung

2 - truegrace

3 - moomaa

4 - soll

5 - kwuntsun

6 - Thecatlinux

7 - CamV6

8 - wobin19

9 - Blackstone

10 - Obnic


----------



## ronsil

Right folks - that's it all guest spots have now gone.

During this evening I will PM all guests with details of payment.

Please remember to send your address to Coffeechap ASAP


----------



## truegrace

Presume payment details are the same as before?


----------



## Blackstone

paid


----------



## MooMaa

paid

lalalalalala


----------



## truegrace

Paid and address sent


----------



## jcheung

Paid as well...


----------



## Obnic

Paid too.


----------



## CamV6

Paid and pm to CC


----------



## Wobin19

Paid


----------



## majnu

Always miss out.


----------



## coffeechap

These have been roasted and will be posted out on monday for delivery on tuesday, enjoy everybody


----------



## ronsil

This month its a SO from Coffee Compass.

As usual lets have your feedback on this thread. The Roasters are always keen to hear what you think.

Richard roasted these beans for us last week so they have already started to rest.

My only piece of advice at this stage is I found they need to be dialled in coarser than beans we have had in the past.

We will reveal origin at end of month. For the member or Guest who comes closest to guessing correctly I will send 250 grams of my own roast from the Sweet Marias selection I have just received.

So enjoy your Beans.


----------



## Yes Row

All received safe and sound. Was out when they arrived and came back to a note saying they were behind the gate and they were, right where he lobbed them!

I am off on hols for two weeks so will take 500g for Aeropress and leave 500 for my return


----------



## Charliej

Mine arrived this afternoon as well, I think for once I've actually judged things properly and won't have a backlog of coffee to get through this month.


----------



## jcheung

Mine arrived safely too.

Any advice on how long to rest these beans for?


----------



## ronsil

Should start to be good from the end of this week.

They've already had 5 days from roasting.


----------



## Wobin19

Received mine yesterday too. I was going to take some emergency beans out of the freezer but decided to give these a bash. I went for a courser setting on the grinder than for my last beans which was HB Konga seddie and about 3 notches back on the super jolly. First thoughts when I opened the bag was this IS DARK ! Anyhow I went for 19g in and noticed how full the basket was (20 VST) after grind and tamp. I got 24 out in 32 seconds so quite a slow but lovely gloppy pour. I tried the espresso and found a super rich but not roasty chocolate smasher. I made a flat white and honestly got the best I can remember making. This is a blinder and if it's going to improve then I will be surprised. I reckon it's good to go now!


----------



## ronsil

It will improve - my original 'testing' sample Richard sent me is still improving.


----------



## CamV6

mine arrived yesterday. I will wait until the weekend to have a go on these.


----------



## bignorry

Trying hard to resist opening these. I like to give at least a week then start on them but when others post that they have tried them and getting good results its difficult to leave them alone.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I haven't received anything yet


----------



## ronsil

Will check it out with cc for you.

Just spoken to him - on their way to you.


----------



## Blackstone

got mine on monday. will probably have the first crack on them tonight. will report back later


----------



## Blackstone

First shot didn't go coarse enough. Very slow shot, very think, loads of crema. The taste was very woody and smokey. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Coarse grind seems to be the way to go, and if you encourage feedback one criticism is the bag wouldn't reseal maybe a small niggle but if you don't say anything how would the roaster know and would be intresting to see if anyone else has had this problem or if it is a one off.


----------



## Blackstone

Mine seems to reseal OK


----------



## Yes Row

Just had a Aeropress with theses beans. Very nice, but I'm no expert on this method

1 full scoop ground fine

Inverted for 2 mins and plunge

Using this method for next 2 weeks and will update as I improve

However the view made it. Still early and the sun is not over the mountain, when the the light cloud will disappear! Happy days

View attachment 8911


----------



## 4515

Just finished my last aeropress for a while, enjoying similar views but lighter beans

Looking forward to getting home now and stoking up the Cherub to try these beans out


----------



## Blackstone

Just had another go. Went quite a lot coarser. The shot came through a lot quicker. Maybe a little too quick. I had it in a white Americano. A lot more taste and flavour this time. Couldn't get any of the smokey or wooden notes this time round. It was a lot cremier. Will try an espresso later


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried this morning coarse is the way to go. 4 notches up on the Mazzer collar from the previous bean and still at 40 secs.

I need to give it another go before passing judgement.

How's everyone dosing this so far? I've jumped straight in with the 20g VST.

Has anyone got a winning extraction. I was going to aim for 20g in 30g out in 30 secs.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried another shot as a straight espresso.

20g in, 37g out in 30 secs. (Took my eye off if at the end).







with a lower brew temp.

Mega crema, it completely filled the inker espresso cup, so over 2oz in volume.

Dark chocolate, strong mouthfeel, edge of smoke and bitterness.

I think as Ron has said it's going to develop more with time.


----------



## Blackstone

Next shot I went finer. Crema was unbelievable. 16.5g in but I think it was a little too much. Smokey, oaky taste is back


----------



## CamV6

I've been at these the last couple of morning and whilst they are promising I say they need another good 5 days rest. They still have a very tell-tale 'gassy' smell that is indicating to me they aren't ready just yet and they also taste a little 'roasty' still.

Remember darker roasts take longer to rest (or so I think anyway)


----------



## kwuntsun

Just pulled my first shot with these beans. 13.5g in, 23g out. It's smoky, leathery with a touch of tobacco. But the body is surprisingly light. Crema is rich and thick though. It's definitely a change from the usual beans I drink.


----------



## donkeykong

doh


----------



## Charliej

donkeykong said:


> doh


As far as I know there are spare places for the main subscription DSOL for the next 3 months the details will be on another thread, but basically for £55 up front you get 3 months of usually bespoke darker/ medium dark roasted beans from different roaster you get a kg of beans usually split into 4 x 250g bags.


----------



## ronsil

Yes - We can take a few more subscribers for the DarkerSOL next 3 months.

Just add & paste your name to the Thread: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12055-Darker-side-of-life-interest


----------



## ronsil

Lets get back to this month's Coffee Compass Beans.

I'm enjoying mine - very rich creamy caramel with roasted hazel nuts.

Post up your opinion & if you think you know where they come from.

Out of interest here's my refractometer reading showing in/out, grind(EK43) & time.










Almost 'bang on' my model, target, extraction.


----------



## Yes Row

I am still on a morning Aeropress split between two of us. Very unscientific but, fine ground beans to fill the Hario then into the Aeropress for just off boiled water to half full. Stir and top up (inverted method) steep for 2 mins. Split the pour and top up with water to taste. I have been getting a nice cup with bold nutty taste and very smooth, the slightest of acidity in some but I am sure this is down to my method

I look forward to trying as espresso again when I get home


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried this as a flat white today. Like dark chocolate milk.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

20g in 32 out in 35 seconds. The massive Crema seems to have lessened as has the slight bitter dark choc. I'm tempted to say that the bean is starting to develops.

Dark choc and a hint of fruits, possible something else but my palates not that good.

Whatever it was I really liked it.

I enjoyed this as a straight espresso.


----------



## Wobin19

I am definitely getting butterscotch now with less of that dark chocolate. I liked it before and like it even more now. It has mellowed a lot. 19.2 into 32 ish is working for me and fills the so cup to the brim before it settles back down. Also, I have noticed the beans are showing some shiny wet looking oil on the surface in places. Anyone else got that? Is this usual for roasts this dark?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Agree with wobin, there definitely a sweeter after taste. I was doing 20g in 31g out. I thought it was something like dark red fruits, like dark red cherries with choc. Could just be my taste buds.


----------



## Blackstone

the longer this rests, the coarser I need to grind.

im doing 17g in, 26g out. any less out than this and i find bitter.

when drinking with milk, it enriches the milk and gives a great creamy flavour


----------



## ronsil

As I said at the offset, it does require a coarser grind than normal.


----------



## Blackstone

i know and while i went coarse at the start, i have had to go continually coarser over time


----------



## Yes Row

Guys this is just getting smoother and tastier as Areopress , give it a go!

Back to cherub at the weekend and will report on findings


----------



## ronsil

Did I not hear someone say the DSOL beans spec can only be used for espresso?


----------



## Geordie Boy

I said 'generally suitable'


----------



## 4515

ronsil said:


> Did I not hear someone say the DSOL beans spec can only be used for espresso?


I tried the last bag of the recent Rave offering as Aeropress and it made a really nice drink. Lots of coffee strength but no harshness at all - very smooth coffee (dont ask me for flavours - I just enjoyed the drink). Made a cup for a couple of work colleagues who dont normally experience fresh beans and they were blown away.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've started getting the butterscotch taste too, it's only just developed in the last couple of days.

Really nice, butterscotch and biscuit aftertaste. (Something like that)

Might be worth the roaster recommending a 16 day resting time. It's a completely different shot in the last few days.


----------



## Yes Row

Just received this in the post from CC. How nice of them. True customer service and it's the little touches that win!

Just back from Hols and have just switched my machine on for my first espresso in 2 weeks. I am going for DSOL bean first, need a "hit"

Not sure if a Mod wants to move this post as I guess some/all DSOL'ers will get some

Nice one Coffee Compass!!
View attachment 9135


----------



## CamV6

Oh wow I'd love to try some of that roast


----------



## coffeechap

The guys at coffee compass really are an amazing bunch of folk, Richard has really enjoyed the challenge of roasting darker for us as typically they roaster a lot lighter. They have given us fantastic customer service, some wonderful beans which all of us have really enjoyed ( right up our street ). They will be one of the first roasters on the lighter side as they want to show us what they do best and I am truly looking forward to getting these in my grinder.

I would like to say that it has been a pleasure chatting to roasters but guys like Richard who have such a passion for what they do, make the organisation and subsequent playing with the beans they have carefully roasted for us, all the more enjoyable.

Already cracked open a bag and they smell and look yum


----------



## 4085

I am going to open my third bag now...I have been mixing between other beans but will now give this one my undeserved attentions!


----------



## Wobin19

Yes Row said:


> Just received this in the post from CC. How nice of them. True customer service and it's the little touches that win!
> 
> Just back from Hols and have just switched my machine on for my first espresso in 2 weeks. I am going for DSOL bean first, need a "hit"
> 
> Not sure if a Mod wants to move this post as I guess some/all DSOL'ers will get some
> 
> Nice one Coffee Compass!!
> View attachment 9135


Yep, I just got the same thing arrived 5 minutes ago. Wow, what a fantastic gesture and a big thank you to Coffee Compass. I will look forward to giving these a go next as I am just getting to the end of my quota of the DSOL beans which I really enjoyed. It will be very interesting to try exactly the same beans at a different roast profile for sure.


----------



## 4515

Same here

An unexpected free bag of coffee - top service !

Postage was £3 so it has cost Richard more than 'just' the beans


----------



## Obnic

Same here.

Have to say coffee compass is my 'go to' roaster. Really consistent, delicious and stonking value... even before the occasional surprise treats.


----------



## Heligan

Mine have arrived too. I'm really looking forward to trying these and comparing them.

I have enjoyed the DSOL beans, particularly now that I've lost the smokiness I was getting initially which I wasn't keen on, but I recognise that my tastes have changed over the last few months and I'm now leaning generally towards lighter roasts. That said, although I've mainly had the DSOL beans in milk, the other day I tried an espresso and really enjoyed the dark fruits/dark chocolate elements. I'm still amazed at how coarse these need to be ground, although it makes the HG one super easy to use!

I second the positive comments about Coffee Compass. I've ordered from them in the past and found Richard really helpful and quick to respond. Really nice to see that he's gone above and beyond for DSOL (again).

Jane


----------



## Soll

Mine have arrived today as well and what a nice surprise it was to, thanks to the guys at CoffeeCompass


----------



## CamV6

Oh cool I also have a bag now! Thanks coffeecompass!


----------



## CamV6

Oh man this lighter roast (which to me is just the dark side of medium) is just wonderful. Absolutely and utterly wonderful.

I also think I recognise it as the Brazil fazenda rohomundo?

I'm rubbish at describing coffee flavours but big sweetness, fat mouthfeel, oodles of crema, huge caramel flavour with a dried fruit (figs?) finish.

Easily one of the best coffees I have had for a very long time.

TBH I was struggling to get along with the darker DSOL roast but if someone said I could only ever have this bean at this roast for the rest of my living days I wouldn't grumble


----------



## Soll

Blimey Cam it sounds like you've found your coffee nirvana, you got me all excited! I can't wait to try mine. No resting needed?


----------



## ronsil

Great gesture from Richard at Coffee Compass.

Much appreciated by all DSOL members.


----------



## CamV6

Soll, roast date on my bag is 15/9 so well rested enough it would seem


----------



## Jollybean

Thanks Richard. Fantastic gesture and really appreciated. Can't wait to see how the two different roasts compare.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I haven't yet got dug into my dsol! Still working my way through a back log of coffee (incidentally, also from CC!)


----------



## Geordie Boy

Only just started my DSOL stash. Starting with 18g into 28g flat white. Easily up there in terms of the best coffees we've had IMO (and I think one of the darkest as well).

Good dark roast with powerful flavour whilst also keeping the flavour of the bean (there's fruit in there). Need to tweak the grind a little but a great start so far


----------



## bignorry

Got my bag yesterday and as Can says they are good to go will hit them today. Down to last bag of DSOL so will be able to compare.

A really nice gesture!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Thank you DSOL , and Richard at coffee compass for the coffee. Will be trying these later to see how they compare


----------



## MooMaa

I would also like to add my thanks, to Richard for the great gesture. I will be having comparing them in the next few days. Have been enjoying the DSOL beans this last week. Cheers.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The extra bag of beans from Coffee Compass is a great thoughtful touch. Quite ironic it's a lighter roast as my taste seems to be moving more towards the medium beans. I look forward to tucking into them next week. Thanks Richard!


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm still loving the dark roast. Really forgiving and cuts through milk superbly and nearly getting onto a month past roast as well


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Geordie Boy said:


> I'm still loving the dark roast. Really forgiving and cuts through milk superbly and nearly getting onto a month past roast as well


Completely agree, the beans have really opened up for me in the last 10 days, well worth resting.


----------



## Yes Row

On my last 100g and seem to have had to back the grinder off a little, daily this week.


----------



## billcoxfam

Nearing the end of these beans and hoping that they will be available from Coffee Compass in the future.

I've reduced my usual dose to 16g and have enjoyed rich dark well balanced espresso. Also good with milk as 5 oz flat whites and the flavour also holds up well in longer Americanos.

The medium roast sample (as dark as many of the previous DSOL beans) was also excellent and it is difficult to choose a preference. Probably the darker roast as it cuts through the milk so well in longer drinks. Many thanks to Richard for giving us the opportunity to compare both levels of roast in the same bean.

Looking forward to learning the identity of the bean and hopefully buying some more.


----------



## ronsil

So I think most will agree, a very successful month topped off with the Coffee Compass gift of 250 grams slightly lighter roast to enable us to compare.

For me,of course, I still favoured the original roast.

So, what was it?

Pleased to announce we have been drinking:

Guatemala Antigua Finca El Piru

over the next few days we will introduce the Roaster & date for the October delivery.

We will also have some Guest Slots available.

Can take 2/3 more folk as full members & its not too late if you will let me know quickly.

If you like darker roasts the DSOL is a great place to be.


----------



## Obnic

urbanbumpkin said:


> Completely agree, the beans have really opened up for me in the last 10 days, well worth resting.


They're still going strong for me. A really sweet espresso balanced with acidity and some pleasant roast flavours. Dosing 19.2 into 32g over 35s using an 8s preinfusion and a tapered pressure profile.

I'll finish them today.


----------



## CamV6

Guatemala Antigua Finca El Piru

I'll be putting that on my shopping list then along with the Brazilian rohomundo


----------



## bignorry

I really enjoyed the lighter ones would order them . Darker seemed to be giving me more intense flavour but I found I had to play a lot with grind, tamp etc. Maybe I hit them too soon or our weather changing up here ? I think as we only drink as espresso,long black or American then the beans have to hit the mark each and every time.

Thanks again Ron and Dave looking forward to next months.


----------



## truegrace

How were the light ones in terms of grind as have to grind the dark a fair bit coarser than my normal


----------



## CamV6

Lighter roast needs a slightly finer grind


----------



## 4515

Just started on the lighter roast and I prefer them to the darker roast

I realise that taste is a subjective thing but the darker ones were over roasted for my preference.

Getting a smoother mouthfeel, cream and a touch of acidity on the tongue along with more fruit notes - green apple and raisins from my messed up flavour bank


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Just cracked the 2nd bag open. Moving through it quite slowly as my coffee consumption has dipped recently. Nonetheless, enjoyable. Think I'll attack the lighter bag next to get a comparison before they go off.


----------

